# Remplissez le formulaire en bas de page



## Blankusi

Bonjour,

Pourriez vous m'aider à traduire cette phrase en italien.

Grazie Mille !!!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Blankusi,
Tu ne le sais peut-être pas, mais l'usage ici veut que tu proposes au moins un essai de traduction...


----------



## Blankusi

Excusez-moi, voici mon essai de traduction: Compili il modulo in fondo alla pagina


----------



## matoupaschat

Je dirais, par ordre de préférence "Compila/compilate/compili il modulo in fondo alla pagina", mais je ne suis pas "madrelingua".
Si usa anche _riempire._


----------



## Blankusi

Merci beaucoup! c'était surtout "in fondo alla pagina" dont je n'étais pas très sûre, mais apparemment c'est correct, n'est ce pas? En attendant il y aura peut-être des italiens qui répondent...


----------



## matoupaschat

Google.it (langue italien, pays Italie):
In fondo alla pagina: 9 060 000 résultats
In basso alla pagina: 579 000 résultats


----------



## Necsus

Blankusi said:


> Excusez-moi, voici mon essai de traduction: Compili il modulo in fondo alla pagina


 
Insieme alle altre possibilità proposte da Matou per la persona del verbo.


----------

